# gta vice city not enough video memory



## dileepkhaleja (Oct 19, 2010)

hi
i m having a problem playing gta vice city.
when i open it it says gta vc cannot find enough video memory.
these are my system specifications.
please tell me a solution for this problem my id is [email protected]

*SYSTEM SPECIFICATIONS
*
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.1
OS Version: Microsoft Windows XP Professional, Service Pack 2, 32 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz, x86 Family 15 Model 2 Stepping 9
Processor Count: 1
RAM: 958 Mb
Graphics Card: 
Hard Drives: C: Total - 20002 MB, Free - 8854 MB; D: Total - 35000 MB, Free - 21619 MB; F: Total - 21304 MB, Free - 19134 MB; 
Motherboard: , P4M800P-8237, , 
Antivirus: avast! Antivirus, Updated: Yes, On-Demand Scanner: Enabled


----------



## DerekC (Jan 10, 2005)

You don't have a video card listed. The P4M800P-8237 uses an integrated S3G UniChrome Pro video card. Are you using that, or have you installed another card?

Your ram is showing as 958MB, but I'm betting that you have 1GB and 64MB is being used for the integrated card. I can't pull up the game specs here at work, but 64mb is probably not enough. In order to play the game you will probably need to update your video card.


----------



## vvhitecrow (Dec 18, 2007)

try downloading the latest version of directx, it uses less memory.


----------



## DerekC (Jan 10, 2005)

vvhitecrow said:


> try downloading the latest version of directx, it uses less memory.


Seriously?

While the newest version might use fewer system resources, it wouldn't increase the amount of video ram available. Although, there may be a setting in the Bios to allocate more of the System Ram to the Video Ram.

Also Dileep, I would suggest editing your original post and remove your email address before Webcrawling SpamBots find it and start emailing you stuff.


----------

